# Loose something in the Royal Gorge?



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

I know this is a bit late, but my buddy lost an older werner straight shaft in there on the 20th. It was like 5-10 years old. Indexing was the old style. 60 deg offest. I am sure there is beer involved if you do have it. Thanks much.


----------



## johnnyww (Oct 18, 2003)

That sounds like it. Let me know how to get ahold of you.


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

Give me a call at 908-310-1625. I live in summit county and am in the ark valley on weekends. I do have friends in golden that I boat with at least a day or two a week, maybe they could grab it from you. My buddy owes you some beer, what do you like.


----------

